# UGF use in a tank w' crayfish?



## Cray4me (Nov 24, 2010)

First off I don't have the ugf in the tank yet. I have read that it isn't such a good idea but my Procambus Alleni is not much of a digger.....yet. lol He is only about 4 inches not including claws.
Would it be ok to add the ugf to the tank? Maybe if I build the gravel under his cave up a bit?
I like how the ugfs look in tanks and have very little experience with them.

Thanks

Note: My other cray, a Virile crayfish IS however a digger and I wouldn't add an ugf to his tank.


----------



## fishguy2727 (Sep 5, 2011)

Don't use an UGF. They are old fashioned and cause more harm than good long term. Just use a good HOB.


----------

